# Good Eats



## LarryWolfe (Sep 23, 2007)

The morning started off with me getting a pot of spaghetti sauce on for a work function tomorrow.  So my daughter who is going to her first Redskins game today with a "date" asked if I would make some ABT's for them.  So I threw on some sweet Johnsonville Italian Sauages with the ABT's to add to the sauce.  

Then they decide they don't want to take a grill and ask if I would grill some "pinwheels" that he made.  I said the grill is still hot sure.  Well that SOB blind sided me with these pinwheels, because I was expecting something store bought.  Well to my surprise he made these himself and they ROCKED!!!  They were strips of flank steak with a spread of parmesan, anchovy, garlic and soy sauce, rolled up with a piece of bacon around them and skewered.  I'm serious, these were EXCELLENT!  Guess he's trying to soften me up to be able to kiss my daughter good night!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds like the making of a GOOD son-in-law.


----------



## Unity (Sep 23, 2007)

Dang!!   

--John  8) 
(Smart guy!   )


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 23, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Sounds like the making of a GOOD son-in-law.



yup.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 23, 2007)

"Son In Law" will be when the boy wants to do some pinwheels on Larry's Primo for Larry's family.   And then clean up the Primo so Larry don't have to


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 23, 2007)

That looks fine Larry, I saw them pinwheels in the store & will try em


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 23, 2007)

Those look awesome bro'!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 23, 2007)

Larry, tell him I'll marry him!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 23, 2007)

Yum. The skins are winning too!!! You're a good Daddy!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 23, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Larry, tell him I'll marry him!



You go ahead Nick, I'll take Larry's daughter.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 24, 2007)

That sum great looking food right there! 
How many did you polish off Larry?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 24, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Larry, tell him I'll marry him!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 24, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> That looks fine Larry, I saw them pinwheels in the store & will try em



JB these weren't the store bought ones, that's what I thought when he told me what he brought.  The ones from the store have cheese and spinach in them, at least the ones around here.


----------



## Griff (Sep 24, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Larry, tell him I'll marry him!



Oh no. Here they go again.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 24, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":3d928ie0]That looks fine Larry, I saw them pinwheels in the store & will try em



JB these weren't the store bought ones, that's what I thought when he told me what he brought.  *The ones from the store have cheese and spinach in them, at least the ones around here*.[/quote:3d928ie0]

I've picked up the store bought ones with the spinach and cheese in them and they are good. Those look really good Larry, tell the boy he did a fine job!


----------

